# my sis



## Kamil G.

How do I say in Turkish 
Thank you my little sister... the reason I do look this way because your sister.

Thank you


----------



## Rallino

Kamil G. said:


> ... the reason I do look this way because your sister.



What does that mean?


----------



## Kamil G.

My sister in law send me a message on one my PIC and did say handsome enişte ... I wanna answer her.


----------



## Rallino

All right, I'm not sure if I got it right. 

You want to say that you look that way because of her sister (your wife). ?

Sister in law in Turkish is: *Baldız*. But no one would say it in this sentence. Just use her name, or use *canım*.

Teşekkür ederim canım....Kardeşin sayesinde bu kadar yakışıklıyım.


----------



## Kamil G.

I like the sound .... but what is it mean ?


----------



## Rallino

It means: Thank you dear...I am handsome thanks to you sister.


----------



## Kamil G.

Can I say just
thank you my little sister.


----------



## Rallino

You can...But It does sound really unnatural, but here you go:

Teşekkür ederim kardeşim.


----------



## Kamil G.

Tank you =)


----------



## er targyn

Is there no word like sinil?


----------



## yavuzotar

No, there is no word like "sinil" in Turkish.


----------

